# How many titles do you expect to publish in 2013?



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm aiming for 5, which will be quite ambitious for me, but I actually think doable. Some of them are already written (or partly written) and just need to be revised, and others are novellas. One will be co-authored so I won't be writing to entire novel myself.

It works out to 150,000 words of new writing. I think it's definitely possible.

What are you aiming for?


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

None. A couple more months of editing, then months of crits and betas, then run it through an editor. I'm looking at 2014. To each his own, eh?


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

At least four major books, and 8-12 shorts.
Which would bring my total up to approximately 10 major books and 20 shorts. 
Rough estimate.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been toying around with setting my goal between 300-400K words published. I don't know exactly how this is going to break down, and don't want to set myself into anything and then change my mind later on. As long as I'm writing, and publishing, I'm pretty content .


----------



## Lia Sebastian (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm hoping for six--at least half will be novellas.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Since I've been knocked on my butt by throwing my back out, it's hard to say, but I'm hoping to get back on track before March, so, let's say 5 shortish things.


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

6 novels and 9 novella's minimum is my goal.

I also went to part-time at my job to help me accomplish it!


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

24 for my series Very Ugly Stories. I figure I can do two a month.


----------



## Janel Gradowski (Mar 19, 2012)

I want to get three or four volumes out in my new series. Aiming at around 30,000 words for each volume. I also need to get another volume out on my first series, but that is mostly written and more editing than anything else.

Cheers to everyone! Hopefully we can all meet our writing goals in 2013.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

About 45. 40 will be new writing, the others collections/omnibus editions. (9 novellas, 31 novels, about 1,700,00 words)


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Adriana Ryan (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, Amanda! Hey! Hey! (I'm excited to see a familiar face, can you tell?  )

150k in one year is definitely doable. Yay for making a goal! I need to look at my business plan again, but I know I'm slotted to do three full-length novels in 2013, and I _think_ two novellas/shorts. Two full-length novels is probably a much more comfortable goal for me, but I'm going to push for three and see if I can handle it.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 8 new releases in 2012, but 3 are already written, so I only have to write 5. Plus two novellas for a couple of anthologies I've been included in. I'm just keeping my focus on January of 2014, where I'm going to take at least a month off and go somewhere. Maybe a castle. Or an island.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm shooting for five full length, at least twelve shorts, and one novella.

Edit to say:  I totally forgot about my non-fiction - I typically do one a week, but last year I slacked because of the fiction stuff.  This year I'm gonna do three a month for the first six months, then only holiday themed units after that.

So 18 - 22 non-fiction shorts and online courses as well.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

I'd like to say two, but the realistic me that sits on my shoulder insists on one.

And in my Writer's Group, I'm the full-speed-ahead guy. I'm the only one in that group that published anything this year, and I think the same might be true next year. Of course, several of them are intent on going the trad route, so we know how that timeline works.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Either 3 & 1 short OR 6 & 1 short & 1 non-fiction, depending on how certain life things go/when they hit.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Aiming for 4 novels (hoping to have the rough draft for the first one done this week); 4 short stories; 2 novelettes; 2 story collections (for which most of the stories are already written but unreleased). It totals about 300k words of writing, so 25k per month.

This doesn't include, for example, a plan to get at least one story translated, and maybe a few into audio format. And a short story that's all ready for publication, but it's on submission atm. I should be hearing back from the editor any day now.

I have a fifth novel and at least one other novella that I'm hoping to finish writing, too, but I'll be seeking publishers for those, so I doubt they'll appear in 2013, even if I manage to finish and sell them next year.

I'm hoping I'll have most of this done and be re-plotting what to do, come June…


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Right now I'm shooting for two novellas, a short story collection, and possibly my first novel-length work. Based on how those go, then I'll see if I have time for more.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably six, I'd think. Eight if I really hate myself and don't want to see my family at all. Mostly novels on the shorter end of the spectrum (60-70k), but two will be 100k+.


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

In my insane version of my mind, I'm going to put out 4 full-length titles. It will be awesome! I will rock! I will never have to rewrite anything!

In my slightly-too-chipper version of reality, 3. This is not entirely impossible. It might even happen.

In all reality, I'm going to count it as a win if I manage 2.

I'm in awe of everyone who writes more. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Aiming for 3 novels, plus I have 1 novella planned in between them...not too dissimilar to this year.  Fortunately I have a head start on that, as I should be finished with the first draft of one of them this week.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm shooting for 1 every 4 months, but that could easily become 1 every 6 months.  The editing process took 2 months by itself on the last one.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Aiming for four novels in my series, one release per quarter. Starting to sketch out the first of the four now.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

One novel and two shorts finished and published. Another novel mostly written, but not published till early '14. Another couple shorts possible in there, but not a given. Slow and steady for me.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Four full-length novels. I don't write many shorts, so I don't have any scheduled right now. The first book is already with beta readers and is scheduled for release on January 31st. The others should come out every three months or so.

I'll also start having the rights revert for the three books I published through a digital-first publisher, so I'm going to update/re-edit those as necessary and design new covers, and then re-release them at intervals throughout the year. I'm hoping to get the first one out there sometime over the summer (my rights revert in May for that book).


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

I'm doing three more fiction in my series, and one nonfiction... if I don't see some sales in Q1, then I may hang up the novel writing schtick for awhile and give screenplays another go.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

At least 2 releases -- a novelette early on, January or February, I hope, and then a smallish YA novel in the summer. 

I also have a collection of linked stories that *could* be done by the end of 2013, but realistically won't come out until early 2014. We'll see how it goes. It would be awesome to have 3 more out before next holiday season!

But for the second half of 2013, I'm going to be mostly finishing my beefcake of a novel that I want to get into revisions and edits, so that can launch by the end of 2014. 

Early 2013 will also launch a new web series for me, but that's a for-fun/freebie.

2013 is going to be an ambitious year (by my standards anyway, lol!). I'm excited for it!


----------



## heavycat (Feb 14, 2011)

We're going to try for 20 with a combination of fiction and non-fiction.  I'd like to get all of our other characters introduced and series launched for each.  And there are at least three more novel-length (80k+) LadyStar books working (including the big Halloween story), plus one LadyStar-characters-but-not-magical-warriors novel about music.  I'm also writing a book about Linux and we might do a comic about computer programming.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Courtney Milan said:


> In my insane version of my mind, I'm going to put out 4 full-length titles. It will be awesome! I will rock! I will never have to rewrite anything!
> 
> In my slightly-too-chipper version of reality, 3. This is not entirely impossible. It might even happen.
> 
> ...


Haha. Pretty much this, exactly. I really want 4, pretty certain I can manage 3. 2 will happen for sure.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

By author:

Jennifer: 2 new novels, 12 backlist novels (5 in Jan, 7 in Feb), 2 backlist novellas, 1 box set of new novels, 4 box sets of backlist novels, 2 box sets of backlist novellas

Tamelia: 2-3 new long novellas, 1 box set of new novellas

Christina: 1 new indie novel (contracted for a few more trad titles)

Lindy: 0 scheduled

Me: 1 new non-fiction, 1 box set of non-fiction, 1 new novel (maybe 2)

Total: 30-32 scheduled titles, with an ad-hoc novella or two expected.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Three more episodes in the series, each around 100k.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

At least 6 novels and 7 or more shorts, so 13+. Gotta get to the point where I always have a rotating freebie!


----------



## heavycat (Feb 14, 2011)

> Gotta get to the point where I always have a rotating freebie!


Yes! I have calculated we could now have a free book available every day for 50 days in a row, which would be pretty good.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm gradually coming to the end of backlist works which could go out with fairly little editing, so from now on I need to write more new stuff. I'm shooting for approx. 10 to 12 new releases, mostly shorts and novellas and including translations.


----------



## W. L. Culbertson (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe 2. The first book in my dragon-bound series needs some minor fine tuning from my beta-reader's input. The second? Well, I'm into the last chapters. That leaves a fair amount of editing and such to be done before the end of next year. This process would go much faster if I didn't have to work for a living.

Bill


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Probably six.

Maybe more. Maybe less. We shall see what happens.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Richardcrasta said:


> At least four major books, and 8-12 shorts.


This is basically where I am headed. Writing full time, I should be able to hit 2,000 words per day, and assume 200 days - 400,000 words. I have some work in progress to kick start the year. I will need to maintain some writing discipline and keep away from forums and boards...!

Perhaps not as many shorts - say 6.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Like to get 100k words published. I'm slooooooooow......


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

jnfr said:


> One novel and two shorts finished and published. Another novel mostly written, but not published till early '14. Another couple shorts possible in there, but not a given. Slow and steady for me.


Probably the same for me. One Katla novel [around 100K] with the aim to publish before the 2013 holiday season and two KillFiles [10K each] to publish before and after the summer. I might do prelim work on the fourth Katla novel, but I'd probably keep that on the shelf for publication Summer 2014.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Currently, I am aiming for three novels and a couple of novellas. I know I will be doing one short story for a charity anthology, but I'm generally not a fan of short stories, so I don't think I'll be writing a lot of those.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

Assuming I just stick to short stories, maybe around fifty?
Somewhere in the ballpark of 250k words, although who knows what I'm going to end up having published by this time next year!


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

It's fascinating to see the vast range of responses to this post.

I have already written 70 thousand words of the third novel of The Lost King so that's a pretty definite. Then I hope to write the second novel in my Crusades series. If I get those done I'll look at a new project.  

So I hope to have two new novels out in 2013 with a third one started.

Whatever your target, good luck to everybody here.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Three.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

I am aiming for 7 but 5 of them are short stories/novellettes, one is a novella and one is a novel.

Here's my rough, tentative publishing schedule:

February: La Chanson de l'Observation (short story)
March and April off.
May: Adjustments (novelette)
June: We Are Nothing (novelette)
July: You've Never Seen This Day Before (short story, also submitted to Kindle Singles so this may change--fingers crossed)
Aug: Off
Sept: Ocassional Elephant (novella)
Oct: Men Not Safe (short story)
Nov/Dec.: Top secret literary novel project.

I will also be aiming to write 2 other novels during this time as well, but they'll be slated for 2014 publication.


----------



## Daniel P Robertson (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be lucky if I can get one book out at the rate I'm going.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm planning at least three public-domain reprints through my Constitution imprint: two from _Gadsby_ author Ernest Vincent Wright (_The Wonderful Fairies of the Sun_ and _The Fairies That Run the World and How They Do It_), and Thomas Atwood's _The History of the Island of Dominica_ (in honour of my country's 35th anniversary of independence).

I may also add in a little something called _Sea Rhymes_ to the catalog...regardless of whether the Ernest Wright credited with this title is the same man who wrote _Gadsby_. Let's hope.


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

To borrow from the forecasting verbiage of my day job in consulting  

- Commit: 2 titles (first: 100K words, 1/3 of which is written, and second should be around 60K words)
- Stretch goal: 1 additional title, or at least 50K words of one

(If I could do away with the day job, it would be 3 for commit and 1 additional for stretch goal).


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Three, I hope. One more in my Gastien series and then start a new series. If the first book in the new series is as many words as my other novels I may end up with two.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Daniel P Robertson said:


> I'll be lucky if I can get one book out at the rate I'm going.


I had a coach that told newbies: You run a 7 min mile, you ran a mile. You run a 17 min mile, you ran a mile. You run, you're a runner.

One book, you're a writer. Get it published, your published. Don't compare yourself to anyone else. If we did then I'd have to give up reading all of Courtney Milan's books AND posts AND blogs AND tweets.... I'd have a lot more free time I guess


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> I had a coach that told newbies: You run a 7 min mile, you ran a mile. You run a 17 min mile, you ran a mile. You run, you're a runner.
> 
> One book, you're a writer. Get it published, your published. Don't compare yourself to anyone else. If we did then I'd have to give up reading all of Courtney Milan's books AND posts AND blogs AND tweets.... I'd have a lot more free time I guess


This is great. The thing about being slow and steady is that you need the steady part. If you have a lot of demands on your time, or if (like me) your pool of creativity is small and takes a long time to refill, you must make sure that you use that pool as soon as it's full, and make that time happen regularly in your busy schedule.

I know I said this in the NaNo threads, but it's true: if you write 1000 words/day, five days a week, you can top 250,000 words a year. 1000 words is not a massive goal, and has lots of wiggle room in it. You have to stay steady, that's all.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

DDark said:


> I had a tiny palpitation thinking about 50 titles x the editor's fee.


It isn't that bad. It isn't like the fee is a lump sum all at once. It's spread out.

Also, I have yet to have a book out for 8+ months that hasn't earned back the editing and cover costs, which is better so far than I had planned (I'd hoped each book would earn out within a year to a year and a half). It's another advantage of pricing higher (fewer copies need to be sold to earn back publishing costs).


----------



## Daniel P Robertson (Jan 30, 2012)

Caitie Quinn said:


> I had a coach that told newbies: You run a 7 min mile, you ran a mile. You run a 17 min mile, you ran a mile. You run, you're a runner.
> 
> One book, you're a writer. Get it published, your published. Don't compare yourself to anyone else. If we did then I'd have to give up reading all of Courtney Milan's books AND posts AND blogs AND tweets.... I'd have a lot more free time I guess


Thanks. I've been lurking here for a long time and I finally decided to take my dreams to become an author seriously.

I'm still trying to figure out what story I want to write and how I'll go about it. I just chalk it up to being a newb.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Eight. Two 300k+ word monsters, one novella and five 70k-ish word novels. Maybe try and slip a short story collection in there, too.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I"m looking at writing and putting out 5 as well.

I'm going to be concentrating on my TV and feature stuff in 2013, or else that would probably be double.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Two, that I'm sure of, the second and third books in the Second Iteration series.

There may be another short amateur astronomy title, as well, but that will depend on accomplishing the above, first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have seven novellas, two novelettes and a short story ready to go. The first book in the 12 book series has already been published, so the other eleven will be released once a month starting 1/20/13.

I'm working on another 12 book series (first one is done, second started) that will be (I think) mostly novelettes. I'll probably start releasing them in June. I'm also planning one full-length novel.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

I will most likely release between 8-15 new titles during 2013.  (A majority will be short stories, since I am such a slow writer.)

I will finish two of my ongoing short story collections, so that will equal 1 novelette and 3 short stories 
and then bundle them together, so in March-April or so I should have 6 new titles. 

And from there we will see. I will either continue writing a sequel to my gay novella “Complicated affairs” 
or I will start with a new M/F short story collection (or maybe branch out further and write more F/F?). 

It depends a little bit what I feel like (and what my characters are whispering to me... Of course.)


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Three full-length novels.

That's if all goes well with putting my 6-year-old back in school after time spent homeschooling him this year.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Will have at least 3 new original novels out in 2013.

*COBWEB BRIDE*, my funded Kickstarter project will be released in mid-2013.

Also, two books in my _*Supernatural Jane Austen Series*_ -- first, *PAGAN PERSUASION: All Olympus Descends on Regency* is coming next month, and then at the end of 2013, aiming for September, will be the next book, *EMMA ENCHANTED*.


----------



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm thinking six novels (65k - 75K words each), six novellas (20k - 30k words each) and twelve erotic short collections (20k-25k words each).

I've already complete two novels but am in the editing loop... Once novella is done and is being read by beta readers. So, 24 would be my grand total. That would supplement my 8 titles I currently have available.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

6 novels (60K-70K) and some novellas and short stories sprinkled between experimenting with a couple of new genres/pen names. Should be a busy year.


----------



## authoryallen (May 4, 2012)

Originally my goal was 24 novellas, 2 per month. Now that I'm thinking about doing series, which in most cases will be 3 book series...I may go over or I may fall under my target goal.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

* Books 3 & 4 to finish off my fantasy series (both written but in need of polishing) 
* Book 3 of the Accomplished mysteries (currently in progress)
* Book 2 of the American Heiress mysteries (outlined but not yet started)

By the time I publish those it'll probably be summer. I'm leaving everything up in the air for the last half of the year, as I assess how my sales are going and where to put my efforts. I have another finished fantasy manuscript under my bed, the first of a possible series, that I'm tempted to polish up. But I'll have to see how my Victorian mysteries are doing first and whether it makes sense to take a couple months break from them to work on that.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

3x novels

12x short stories/novellas

Approx 300k words


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Doomed Muse said:


> About 45. 40 will be new writing, the others collections/omnibus editions. (9 novellas, 31 novels, about 1,700,00 words)


I have the same word count goal. ^^^


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have one stand-alone historical novel almost ready to be published, and another mystery in its first edit. Both these should be published in the first part of the year. I hope to be able to write and publish another novel in my mystery series by August or so, then to write at least one more novel during the second part of the year. I don't usually plan on writing short stories - they just happen. So there could be some of these. I have a novella in mind too but it may not happen for a while.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

4 or 5 at least. I've got 1 in the final version and at the editor, the last one in the trilogy needs one more round of rewriting from me and then I can send that off too. (focused release dates Feb and April)
Then I can work on my NaNo 2011 novel and NaNo 2012 novel, which I can hopefully finish up in time to get it edited and released for June and August, or something like that.

I'm now working on a new story, I've got 9000 words finished of it, I have no clue where I'm going with it yet, but hopefully I will in about a week or so. It might just be one story, but I might have 3 or more story lines.
Plus I've got a short story that I still want to work on/finish, but since I have no clue about the genre it is, so I'm keeping it on the backburner.

It feels doable, but I've also got to finish my dissertation, my last semester of university and then move back home and start my masters in the next schoolyear, so I might have to get a LOT of work of work done before the 20th of January so actually keep to this schedule.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> None. A couple more months of editing, then months of crits and betas, then run it through an editor. I'm looking at 2014. To each his own, eh?


I'm on the vrabinec side of the scale. One: the WIP that's nearly ready for beta readers. If I'm very lucky, maybe another one by the end of the year?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Two novels (books 2 and 3 of the Women of Lakeshore Drive series) plus a Christmas story by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Goal: 2 non-fictions, 2 novels, 2 novellas. Plus some shorts.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

We got ourselves a Keurig coffee maker for christmas!  That means I can have good hot coffee 24x7.  I think I can crank out 18 novels this year


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

My goal is 12 in the 60-65k range. I was able to do that in 2012, so as long as I keep with my current schedule, I'm confident I can do it.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

My goal is 4 full length novels. First due in Spring 2013.

If I can get novellas in around that or some prequel novellas to link the novels together that would be a bonus

Great thread


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's see...

In 2012, the only new work I published (last spring!) was UNDER CONTRACT, under my own name. I'm seriously under-exposed right now.

And as for my super-secret pen name, I put out something like 9 shorts in 2011, but only three in 2012. So even my pen-name is hurting.

To correct that, well...

Under my own name, here are my plans:

I'm finally closing in on finishing EyeCU, which is what took up most of my writing time in 2012. So, God willing, I'll at least have that in 2013.

Other projects that MIGHT drop for me in 2013?

Well, EMBER has been backburnered quite a while. So I'd like to get that done. It's close to half done as it stands, but it'll still take at least six months to finish.

So before I do EMBER, I have an idea for a holiday-horror project that I'll need to do now to have it all ready to go for fall 2013.

The holiday-horror project is a trilogy of novella-length tales. I'd like to publish Book 1 in September, Book 2 in October, and Book 3 in November... then release them in a collection edition with bonus material in December.

But like I said, to accomplish that, I need to finish EyeCU -and- finish the first draft of those three novellas before July at the latest. Otherwise I just won't make it in time. So we'll see.

So, under my real name, I could publish as few as 1 new title, or as many as six if you count the collection.

As for my pen-name, it's been inactive for a while and sales are decreasing, so it's time to launch a few shorts out there and inject some momentum back into that identity. My goal would be for a minimum of four, given the writing schedule I have lined up for myself under my real name. But I'll probably make those at least novelette-length and space them out over the course of the year, so there are somewhat regular releases.

So with my pen name added in, I could go anywhere from 5 to 10 new titles in 2013, combined.

Yup, 2013 is when a lot of the writing I did in 2012 will start seeing the light of day. I hope.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Under my Sims name: 1 novella for sure, 1 novel for sure (contracted)
Under my Clare name: 1 novella for sure, 3 novels for sure (contracted)
Under my Myles name: 1 novel for sure (self-pub)

Wishlist:
Under my Sims name: 2 novellas/short novels
Under my Clare name: 1 novel
Under my Myles name: 3 novels
Plus two projects I'm not sure what name they'd go under. They're traditional fantasy and none of my other names are.

Will I get to my wishlist? Some of it. I'd be happy with 1 additional project under each name, but I'm shooting for more.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Dang! You people make me feel slow. What are you drinking? And more importantly, where can I get some??  

Seriously, I think "to each his own" with publication schedules. This is such a hyper business, I think it's important for indie authors to take care of themselves, feed their productive capacity, not just their production. Avoiding burnout is just as important as getting titles out. At least that's my mantra for 2013! We'll see if it lasts...

p.s. I plan to publish 2 novels, maybe 3. Although publishing another title right before Christmas might kill me.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> Dang! You people make me feel slow. What are you drinking? And more importantly, where can I get some??


Bear in mind: Some of us write full-time, and some (like me) work from home anyway, so we can be writing when others with day jobs might be commuting to and from work-and that's if we don't put writing in the schedule as part of the from-home "day job".


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> Dang! You people make me feel slow. What are you drinking? And more importantly, where can I get some??


Right now, I'm drinking from my brand new espresso maker. Mmm.

But it's a lot easier to write a fazillion words a day when writing is your full time job, you've only got one kid (who is primarily the responsibility of your stay-at-home coparent), and you've uninstalled The Sims 3 and other games from your computer. I was actually thinking about trying to write twelve books next year (one per month), since I _know _I can do the word count, so it's a possibility. I just don't _want_ to. But this would not be at all possible with more children and/or a day job and/or Dwarf Fortress still installed, methinks.


----------



## MPTPGV (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm planning on more than a hundred books, including 12 novels over 70,000 words each, 30 non-fiction sourcebooks between 10 and 30 thousand words each, 50 erotic stories between 5 and 30 thousand words each, and 30 serial fiction stories (a mystery and literary serial) between 15 and 40 thousand words each.  How do I do that?  First off, I write fulltime, eight hours a day, except on weekends and holidays.  I recommend Rachel Aaron's book 2k to 10K words, which is only .99 cents (I'm not affiliated with the author in any way).  You can also find her information free on her blog.  Highly worth it.  I've only just discovered this.  I though 120,000 words in 90 days was excelent.  In the 6 days I've had to write in December I produced 65 thousand words (This is one of my most busiest months and a month I get nothing done, and yet... 65,000 words, the system works).  How much editing was required?  No more than two days on each book.  I skipped out on some references, I over describe a few things, and of course the occasional poor sentence, but, nothing that wouldn't have happened if I just wrote 12,000 words in those six days.  And I'm readying them for release in the 2nd week of January.  I have 3 novels already written in need of serious rewrites (they're old books, things I wrote more than 6 years ago), the other nine novels I'll be following the process and will have them written in a week each.  I am doing this professionally, I write eight hours a day.  I produce between 10 to 17 thousand words in a single day.

The system is easy, pretty much, I outline every solitary chapter of the book.  It takes about two to three days to do this, depending on the size of the book, and then I print it out, and then it's just filling in the prose around the skeleton I've created of the story.  From non-fiction to fantasy, I've collected loads of information that I've piled onto even more throughout the years, waiting for just a time when I could create works that people could enjoy.  

2013 is going to be a wonderful year. 

Good luck to everyone with their goals.


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

One 175,000 word novel due out in February and I'd like to finish the first draft of the last book in my series. With two little kiddos this will be a challenge.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

1 novel being edited and another 2/3 written, hope to release in February then every 3 months after that.

Plus a short story every month under my pen name.  

That's the plan anyway!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

The plan is 4 books.  If I can squeek in a fifth - I might, but I don't want to rush that one.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. Reading many of these goals makes me feel so darn slow. The second book in my Based on a Dream series was due out November, but thanks to Hurricane Sandy and other personal issues, I got held back, and it's due out end of January. So, I guess I need to have book three (already in very rough 1st draft) out by Summer 2013. My biggest goal is to up my marketing strategies. It's one experiment after another and they go almost nowhere. Those who do buy the first book gush over it, love it. But I'm not getting it out there enough via social media. I need to market more directly to preteens and teens and it's been tough. There doesn't seem to be enough time to write/edit/market full force all at once. LOL!

@ lewaters: Yes, having kids slows me down, too--even though they are school age.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Goal: at least 2 full-length novels, possibly three, and an 8-episode serial with around 12k-15k words per episode.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I really feel lazy...

One full-length rom-com which should be trad-pubbed by the fall.  I'm working on a YA series I'll be self-pubbing, and will hopefully get all three books out this year.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Carradee said:


> Bear in mind: Some of us write full-time, and some (like me) work from home anyway, so we can be writing when others with day jobs might be commuting to and from work-and that's if we don't put writing in the schedule as part of the from-home "day job".


Yeah, except writing IS my full-time job! Well, at least 6 hours a day while the kidlets are in school (they outnumber me three to one). And summers are tough. I have no idea how people who have full-time jobs and kids write anything at all. *bows down*


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

MPTPGV said:


> How much editing was required? No more than two days on each book.


This is where the major difference is for me. I revise. A lot. I spend more time in revisions than in drafting. I think each author's process makes a big difference, not just the hours typing at the keyboard. For example, I'm going to spend an hour or two today doing research (reading, inventing, watching a Bollywood movie for my latest WiP). Usually that has to come out of my "writing time."


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

I plan to publish 2 books, one that's going through the crit group now and the other is still being researched through winter.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I'm planning to write a fair bit -

Book 1 of my Time Travelling Assassins series.
Stand-alone historical/fantasy story
Book 3 in my Quality Times series
Book 2 in my Edinburgh Elementals series.

Plus two or three other stories.

Crikey, better get cracking!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got 5 novels in my publishing schedule - one mostly written, one I'm starting now. Depending on how ambitious I am, I may add one or two more. I'll also throw a few shorts. I am part of a core group that organizes and publishes anthologies, so I may be contributing to those as well if the genre is right. 

Between March and December this year I managed 3 novels (mine are on the short side, 40-45k), 2 novellas and 2 shorts. And that was while buying a house, packing and moving myself and 2 other households the first three weekends in October. 

Yep - as exhausting as it sounds. 

And it just so happens that (20)13 is a very lucky number for me. 

Looking forward to the new year and all it brings!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

smreine said:


> Right now, I'm drinking from my brand new espresso maker. Mmm.
> 
> But it's a lot easier to write a fazillion words a day when writing is your full time job, you've only got one kid (who is primarily the responsibility of your stay-at-home coparent), and you've uninstalled The Sims 3 and other games from your computer. I was actually thinking about trying to write twelve books next year (one per month), since I _know _I can do the word count, so it's a possibility. I just don't _want_ to. But this would not be at all possible with more children and/or a day job and/or Dwarf Fortress still installed, methinks.


I quit Skyrim cold-turkey in November but I can't bring myself to uninstall it.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm at the point where my novels don't seem to move at all. *poke poke* So %$# that. I plan on going full speed novella for YA next year.

9 more Dragon's Fire which will bring it up to midway through season 3 (which shocks me people keep wanting to read it.)
2-3 more The Fire Journal. If it doesn't pan out and start making money, then it'll be curtains after 1 season and go the way of Firefly (meaning one big book to end the entire storyline.)
Something new... details are still sketchy...


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> I quit Skyrim cold-turkey in November but I can't bring myself to uninstall it.


You could ask your husband to do it and cover your eyes with your hands until it's over. The only problem with Steam games is that they're never truly gone. They're always in the cloud...lurking...


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! After readingsome of the replies in this thread, I kind of almost feel like an underachiever!  In 2013, I hope to publish one novel and two chapbooks of short stories. I'll be pleased with myself if I can accomplish this.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been doing very small novellas, like 15 000 per book.
I have two out, I hope to do another two of the same serie
and then try another serie.
I guess the more I sell the more motivated I will be.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

In a perfect world, I'd do 3 novels, 3 novellas, and 3 short stories. But this is not a perfect world.

Instead, I'm shooting for book three in my YA series (then compiling the omnibus), the first book in a novella series, a middle grade book, and a short story or two.

The holiday is NOT helping my productivity, by the way. XD


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope to finish my series with book 5. Then I would love to write 3 more books. Lets hope


----------



## ChrisRachael (May 21, 2012)

This year I'm focused on geek cookbooks with lots of photos. I'm making everything available in both print (yay for CreateSpace!) and as an ebook. 

Goals:

Sheep for Wood: The Unauthorized Settlers Cookbook (April/May)
VeggieDrunks: Fresh Cocktails From Your Farmers Market (July/August)
Dollar Store Drinks (September)
(Currently untitled) Unauthorized Firefly Cookbook (November)


Wishlist: 
Quirky Time Travel Novel
Semi-Sequel to SteamDrunks


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

cate dean said:


> And it just so happens that (20)13 is a very lucky number for me.


13 is my lucky number, also. I was born on a 13th, my 13th birthday was on Friday the 13th, was married on a 13th, and my first child was born on a 13th. My husband was born 5 minutes after midnight on a 14th. Obviously, he was meant to be another 13 in my life, but he started life 5 minutes late and has been running 5 minutes behind ever since.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

I just launched the third book of my trilogy, so I am in that weird phase of checking sales numbers, relaxing, and stressing over the next project while trying to convince myself that I deserve to take the holidays off.  I plan to write and release a short story series that takes place prior to my trilogy.  22 episodes that will be about 220k words when finished.  I have the first four done and plan to release them in sets of 5-6 episodes at once with discounted bundles and a final entire box set including a print option at the end.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2013 will be my first year jumping into all of this... but I'm planning to jump allll the way in.

I am aiming for 1 collection of short stories, 2 (maybe 3) novels and 6 novellas.


----------



## sweetcrabhoney18 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd say 45 non fictions and 20 fictions. I can write 2 non fictions in a day and I normally can write a 50 to 100k novel in 2 weeks. It's on the low end since I'm hoping to plan for baby number two as well. 

These numbers are all so inspiring!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

KSheridan said:


> 2013 will be my first year jumping into all of this... but I'm planning to jump allll the way in.
> 
> I am aiming for 1 collection of short stories, 2 (maybe 3) novels and 6 novellas.


I've seen your cover around. It. Is. AWESOME.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Victoria Champion said:


> I quit Skyrim cold-turkey in November but I can't bring myself to uninstall it.


Just finally got around to playing the Dragonborn DLC (bought it when it came out but haven't had time to game until last night) and I hate to mess with your plans, but it's realllllly good so far...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

After the nightmare that was 2012, I've got a lot half-finished or in draft and editing.

2 more stories to complete the Days at Brooke's Vale series.
a YA crime novella
2 more novellas for The Docks

And possibly some sci-fi, if I have time.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

My main plan for 2013 was to finish the historical novel I'm working on.  It seems like the research is never-ending.  Then I had the wacky idea of writing a series based on a short story I wrote a while back.  So now I'm think a 3 book series as well.  And a bunch of short stories for anthologies etc.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

One.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> Just finally got around to playing the Dragonborn DLC (bought it when it came out but haven't had time to game until last night) and I hate to mess with your plans, but it's realllllly good so far...


The Steam sale has sucked me in. I just bought the entire Assassin's Creed franchise (hadn't played #3 yet), AND Arkham City (been putting that off), and now I expect to never write again.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

smreine said:


> The Steam sale has sucked me in. I just bought the entire Assassin's Creed franchise (hadn't played #3 yet), AND Arkham City (been putting that off), and now I expect to never write again.


AC3 has been pretty cool. It takes about five hours to get loose of the annoying tutorials but once you're free and out in the world it's pretty cool, though some of the differences from Brotherhood and Revelations take some getting used to.

Arkham City was my game of the year last year. Absolutely phenomenal gameplay and Paul Dini wrote a story to accompany it that was top notch. The good news is that unlike Skyrim, it eventually ends (although I recommend using a FAQ if you intend to do all the side quests and Riddler trophies because some of them are ridiculously difficult).


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to be bold and say four. The second title in my alternate history series, a scifi short, and the first and second titles of my scifi space opera series I'm writing under a pseudonym. Lets see how much of that has been realized by the end of the year.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

smreine said:


> I've seen your cover around. It. Is. AWESOME.


Thank you! That made my day.

It's also good to know I'm not the only one sinking way too much money into Steam. I've probably already bought more than I can possibly play next year, but I still keep going back to see if anything else I've been looking for pops up on the feature page.

I'm not letting myself play anything quite yet though. That will be my reward for getting my manuscript over to my editor. I'm itching to finally try L4D and Endless Space.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought I posted in this thread, but I guess I didn't!

2013 is going to be an interesting year for me. I already have the following planned:

- 24 short stories (between 3 - 10k each)
- 3 non-fiction titles (novella length)
- 3 short novels (David Scroggins pen name - All horror)
- 1 novella (Another horror book)
- One contemporary romance series under a new pen name (Working with my wife on this)
- First book of a YA paranormal series I have brewing in my head right now
- First book in a high fantasy series that I have been planning for over 4 years.

I think that should cover the entire year and then some!


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

2 full length novels, both tied to my Cryptid Tales series
2 novellas to finish the Move series
5 shorts under a pen name

No new content, though I'm considering beginning an epic fantasy series but that will probably take me two years just to write.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Three books planned right now.

COMPLETE PUPPY CARE (companion to the kitten book)
Revise the backlist book PURINA ENCYCLOPEDIA OF CAT CARE (maybe the dog version, too, if there's time)
HIDE AND SEEK (sequel to LOST AND FOUND thriller)
voice audio for the already pub'd books (at least 3 more this year)

That's besides the several hundred articles, columns and blogs for the day job.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Three books plus a novella, probably. The books will finish one series, continue a second, and start a third.

The novella is already done (waiting on the cover) and one book is already half-finished, so there are times I imagine I'll fit in a fourth book--either a fourth Breakers novel, or a time travel serial/short novel--but then I remember I'm a dunderhead who can't seem to write anything shorter than 120K, and plans for one of these projected books to be close to 250K. And then I remember why I will probably only finish three this year.


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm going to get focused and plan for three. One is halfway finished and I have the draft for another written out. This coming year I am planning on getting a lot of writing done.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got four novellas, a novel and a short story I'm guest authoring for a comic serial.  That's what I got so far on the publishing schedule. *knocks on wood*


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> AC3 has been pretty cool. It takes about five hours to get loose of the annoying tutorials but once you're free and out in the world it's pretty cool, though some of the differences from Brotherhood and Revelations take some getting used to.
> 
> Arkham City was my game of the year last year. Absolutely phenomenal gameplay and Paul Dini wrote a story to accompany it that was top notch. The good news is that unlike Skyrim, it eventually ends (although I recommend using a FAQ if you intend to do all the side quests and Riddler trophies because some of them are ridiculously difficult).


Arkham Asylum is in my top 10 games of all time. I prefer contained stories, and it's one of the very few games I've gone through multiple times. For whatever reason, I almost always stop playing games 75% of the way through. My husband teases me for it.

One of the other games I've beat several times? ACII. It helps that Ezio is a dreamboat. _Hello_.



KSheridan said:


> I'm not letting myself play anything quite yet though. That will be my reward for getting my manuscript over to my editor. I'm itching to finally try L4D and Endless Space.


YES YOU NEED L4D2. It's best enjoyed on the hardest difficulty with good friends and headphones so you can yell at each other as you play. BOOMER! AW SHIT YOU JUST CAPPED ME IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD. ARRRGGGHH, SMOKER! IT'S YOUR TURN TO PISS OFF THE WITCH! YOU GO GET HER! Being drunk is optional, but makes for added funtimes.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

smreine said:


> Arkham Asylum is in my top 10 games of all time. I prefer contained stories, and it's one of the very few games I've gone through multiple times. For whatever reason, I almost always stop playing games 75% of the way through. My husband teases me for it.
> 
> One of the other games I've beat several times? ACII. It helps that Ezio is a dreamboat. _Hello_.
> 
> YES YOU NEED L4D2. It's best enjoyed on the hardest difficulty with good friends and headphones so you can yell at each other as you play. BOOMER! AW [crap] YOU JUST CAPPED ME IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD. ARRRGGGHH, SMOKER! IT'S YOUR TURN TO p*ss OFF THE WITCH! YOU GO GET HER! Being drunk is optional, but makes for added funtimes.


Arkham City is better than Asylum IMO, and Asylum was right up there for me. I don't usually play through games more than once anymore but I've played through each of them twice and I'm seriously considering another run at City next year.

Also, AC2 was the first of only two games I've 100%'d for achievements (the other being Skyrim). Love that game. I have to say, though, I thought Revelations was a beautiful evolution/perfection of the AC2 engine. I'll uh...have to take your word for it on that Ezio thing, though.

Oh, and L4D2...also cool on Xbox, though I prefer Portal 2 for Valve games with co-op. It could also have something to do with the fact that my friends list had moved on to other games by the time I got L4D2.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I go by words, since the length of each title really varies. I did 600k words in 2012, so ... {scratches head} I want to do the same or better.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dalya said:


> I go by words, since the length of each title really varies. I did 600k words in 2012, so ... {scratches head} I want to do the same or better.


That there is an impressive number of books you've sold this year!


----------

